# Duet 2 Cycling On/Off



## kingseamus (Jul 1, 2018)

After years of use without issue, my Duet 2 has started cycling on/off after a couple minutes of being plugged in to my computer, causing my speakers to pop loudly. 

I'm using a Mac Pro 4,1 with macOS 10.11.6, and haven't had any recent software updates. I also should have the latest firmware installed on the Duet. 

Apogee tech support suggested I try a different USB port and cable. Tried another USB port but that didn't resolve the issue. Haven't yet tried a different cable yet (currently lacking another USB 2.0 type A-->B).

Anyone here experienced this kind of issue with an audio interface?


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jul 1, 2018)

My Duet 2 does something like that on occasion, although not nearly as often as what you are describing … maybe once a month or so, and usually after the system has been running for some hours. It will “blip” off and back on, including that speaker pop you mentioned, and then I have to wait a few minutes for Logic to completely reload all of the instruments.

Perhaps the more annoying problem with my Duet 2 is that it often (about every 3rd boot or so) doesn’t initialize properly on system boot … just sits there forever with the purple A displayed, and I have to disconnect it from the computer for a few seconds and then reconnect it to get it running (and occasionally need to repeat this several times to bring the thing to life).

This all began happening within months of my purchasing the Duet 2, and I got the same nonsense from Apogee tech support as you: “try a different USB port and/or cable”. Well, I’ve tried multiple cables and multiple USB ports on three different Macs at this point, and the same thing keeps happening. It’s the Duet 2. It has continued working for these seven years or so, but it is always finicky and difficult and generally a strain to work with.

I once thought about eventually upgrading to an Apogee Quartet, but recently my thoughts of upgrading have turned to other brands like RME instead. The Duet 2 has quite good audio quality, when it works, but keeping it working has been a serious annoyance that I don’t care to repeat.


----------



## kingseamus (Jul 1, 2018)

WindcryMusic said:


> My Duet 2 does something like that on occasion, although not nearly as often as what you are describing … maybe once a month or so, and usually after the system has been running for some hours. It will “blip” off and back on, including that speaker pop you mentioned, and then I have to wait a few minutes for Logic to completely reload all of the instruments.
> 
> Perhaps the more annoying problem with my Duet 2 is that it often (about every 3rd boot or so) doesn’t initialize properly on system boot … just sits there forever with the purple A displayed, and I have to disconnect it from the computer for a few seconds and then reconnect it to get it running (and occasionally need to repeat this several times to bring the thing to life).
> 
> ...


Yes, that issue of the Duet failing to initialize and simply showing that purple "A" has happened to me many, many times! This cycling on and off has unfortunately become a chronic issue: it inevitably happens after at most five minutes or so now. No idea what's causing this.


----------



## kingseamus (Aug 25, 2018)

UPDATE: Apogee Tech support has looked at a systems report that captures what's happening on my system during one of these Duet 2 on/off cycles. They've noticed that AirPlay is interfering with the Duet's connection. They're not sure yet, however, how exactly this is working, and what specifically might be causing this interference.

Anyone have any idea how and why AirPlay would interfere with the connection of an audio interface?

[Running Mac Pro 4,1 (early 2009) with macOS 10.11.6]


----------

